# incasinato



## alby

what does it mean? and does it have more translations for this? i can't find translation for this.
thanx!


----------



## OhCaptain

alby said:
			
		

> what does it mean? and does it have more translations for this? i can't find translation for this.
> thanx!


 
Hi there Alby! And feel welcome to the forum! I´m not an italian speaker but it sounds to me like:

Am I in trouble?
Am I messed up?
Am I f*cked up?


But I speak two or three words of italian! It doesn´t count...I was just trying.


Cheers  

Pato


----------



## Alfry

si, 
in that context 
essere incasinato = to be in a mess, to be very very very...very busy 

otherwise it can mean "very confused, untidy"
che è successo alla tua stanza, è tutta incasinata (sottosopra) = what's happened to your room, it's all messed up


----------



## V52

What Alfry said  is perfect. May I add something?  "Incasinato" comes from "casino" . In Italian  "casino"  doesn't  mean "casinò" , it means   "brothel".  Such places, as people who knew them tell,  are very very messy... I want to explain this to point out that "incasinato" is not a word that can be used in all situations (like "casino") . You 'll never say it in your office , or somewhere where you are not really  in a friendly situation.  
Ciao Vitt52


----------



## Alfry

I fully agree with Vittorio.
It's a word to be used carefully


----------



## Manuel_M

Vittorio and Alfry,

I'm sure that you're correct in advising cauation about the use of casino and incasinato. However, it seems to me that "Che casino!" is a very common expression in Italy, and used by virtually everybody in many different contexts. Or is my impression not correct?


----------



## Luc4

Yes, it is very very common. But, it is not a polite way to it. I use it with my friends, I use it with my parents and I used it with my teachers too, but not in your office (as already said) talking to your boss about the mess in his office . You see what I mean?
Anyway, there is another word I use to say, *ONLY* with my friends (close friends), but I don't think I can say it here , it sounds like "bor****o". I leave the other four letters to someone else . The meaning is the same, at least where I live.
Hi.


----------



## Alfry

yes,I agree... incasinato or casino are very frequently used words but we'd better off keeping in mind that these are not polite terms


----------



## alby

thanx everyone, this was helpful


----------



## V52

Dear Luc
I appreciate your politeness, but  we have a correct way to write bad words on our browser so, let' use it...  the word you were  implying is   bordello, not more impolite than  casino  , anyway.  I'd like to say that I love  the so said "bad words". If they are used with  parsimony and in the right situations, they can explain  the "smell" of  life, and sometimes can  show that, maybe in their substance many things are the same in all countries. I guess that a  "casino" is a messy place everywhere...
However "casino"  can mean also  "shooting lodge" .
Ciao
Vitt52


----------



## BklynGiovanna

i remember bringing up this very topic a couple of months ago.

Search Casino for more!


----------



## jennie0206

Someone Wrote To Me Saying They Were Incasinato. I Don't Understand This Word.


----------



## Tatzingo

jennie0206 said:


> Someone Wrote To Me Saying They Were Incasinato. I Don't Understand This Word.



Pissed (off).

Tatz.


----------



## jennie0206

Thanks For Your Help!


----------



## fox71

Incasinato means "busy" !!!


----------



## lsp

Hi, Jennie. Welcome to WR. Your posts look funny because you typed in all caps (which usually means you're shouting) so the software transformed it into upper and lower case. 

Also, a better title to get attention and aid others who might search in the future for the same word would be "Incasinato." In fact, here's an example of another thread with it in the title.


----------



## Tatzingo

jennie0206 said:


> Thanks For Your Help!



Oh crap! Sorry!! I messed up that one.

See what Fox71 says above. It means busy. I had it confused with "incazzato". So I'm wrong on that one.

Additional meanings can be found on WR dictionary:

http://www.wordreference.com/iten/incasinato

Tatz.


----------



## [ITA]Shank

fox71 said:


> Incasinato means "busy" !!!



I don't think that busy is the best translation for incasinato.
WR translates incasinato with "messed up".


----------



## rocamadour

[ITA]Shank;1477818 said:
			
		

> I don't think that busy is the best translation for incasinato.
> WR translates incasinato with "messed up".


 I agree with fox71: very often we say: "Oggi non ho avuto neanche un attimo libero per telefonarti, ero troppo incasinato" (meaning "I've been too busy to call you").


----------



## [ITA]Shank

rocamadour said:


> I agree with fox71: very often we say: "Oggi non ho avuto neanche un attimo libero per telefonarti, ero troppo incasinato" (meaning "I've been too busy to call you").



Si ma anche in italiano vi é differenza tra occupato ed incasinato. Occupato é quando hai qualcosa da fare, incasinato é quando ne hai mille e non sai più dove sbattere la testa.


----------



## Mickele

rocamadour said:


> I agree with fox71: very often we say: "Oggi non ho avuto neanche un attimo libero per telefonarti, ero troppo incasinato" (meaning "I've been too busy to call you").



Ciao. I agree . There might be a little difference between "essere incasinato" (to be busy) e "avere incasinato" (to mess up).
Examples: 
Oggi sono veramente  incasinato con il lavoro (to be busy)
Litigando con Elena ho incasinato tutto (to mess up)

Hope this helps.


----------



## rocamadour

So... incasinato = _very, very busy! _


----------



## [ITA]Shank

rocamadour said:


> So... incasinato = _very, very busy! _



Ya, I think it's the only way to say it in english.


----------



## jennie0206

Thanks to all for your help. Didn't want to look dumb asking the person that said it!


----------



## Sandrokkio

I'm sorry but I don't agree with the degree of vulgarity of the two words described above. "*casino*" and "*incasinato*" are not polite words, it's true, but they are somehow ok to say in public, maybe I wouldn't say it to my boss but it wouldn't be that bad.
On the contrary, *bordello* ("brothel") is a vulgar word and I would be very very careful in its use. It's as vulgar as cazzo and other related words.


----------



## rafanadal

Another good way of saying incasinato is "I'm really stretched for time", which reminds the Italian "sono nelle curve".


----------



## Pietruzzo

rafanadal said:


> the Italian "sono nelle curve".


Italiano di dove? Io non l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## rafanadal

Somebody says it in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Teerex51

In another neck of the woods, _incasinato_ could be translated with _I'm up to my neck in alligators_, which I've 'localized' into _ci ho i coccodrilli [fino] alle ascelle.  _Nope, not a native Italian idiom.


----------



## King Crimson

This reminds me of similar saying that I once used as a signature (and which TR certainly knows), "When you are up to your ass in alligators it’s hard to remember that you set out to drain the swamp” (there're several variations).
So true...


----------

